

Why developers should go to conferences - burtthedirt
http://mat-mcloughlin.net/2013/10/02/why-developers-should-go-to-conferences.html

======
dingaling
> They are often expensive affairs and its hard to justify the cost and time
> you will need off to your boss.

s/hard/impossible/

'The VP says we have an O'Reilly books online subscription, use that instead'.

I am not joking.

~~~
distilled
I had the same experience with my previous employer. I made sure I negotiated
at least two conferences per year with my current employer.

